# changing email address



## Mater (Sep 15, 2011)

I've changed my email address but when I go to my profile and attempt to edit the old email address, re confirm it and then enter my current password, I get 'The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used'. Can you please advise what this means and how I can change it. Thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If you are trying to use a gmail account they are not allowed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> If you are trying to use a gmail account they are not allowed.


Why isn't Gmail allowed ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > If you are trying to use a gmail account they are not allowed.[/quote"]
> > Why isn't Gmail allowed ?


"Gmail the spammers choice"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You could always have your old email address fw-ed to your gmail account, which actually happens automatically in my case.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It can be allowed on an individual basis on request - just let us know what it is by PM.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

You can also use the 'other' version of your gmail address if activated :wink:


----------

